
US Court issues order to seize funds from 155 BTC addresses linked to terrorist [pdf] - GBiT
https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/7035314/Complaint.pdf
======
GBiT
The Defendant Properties are subject to forfeiture to the United States,
pursuant to 18 U.S.C. § 981(a)(1)(G)(i), as assets of a foreign terrorist
organization engaged in planning or perpetrating any federal crime of
terrorism (as defined in section 2332b(g)(5)) against the United States,
citizens or residents of the United States, or their property, and as assets
affording any person a source of influence over any such entity or
organization.

WHEREFORE, the United States prays that notice issue on the Defendant
Properties as described above; that due notice be given to all parties to
appear and show cause why the forfeiture should not be decreed; that judgment
be entered declaring that the Defendant Properties be forfeited to the United
States for disposition according to law; and that the United States be granted
such other relief as this Court may deem just and proper, together with the
costs and disbursements of this action.

